
Something About the Covid-19 Pandemic Feels Off Kilter - walterbell
https://www.motherjones.com/kevin-drum/2020/04/something-about-the-covid-19-pandemic-feels-off-kilter/
======
mienski
Never seen a piece of "commentary" offer so little other than open conjecture
that will probably be interpreted by plenty to justify some ridiculous
conspiracy theory.

~~~
walterbell
_> I don’t have any conclusion to draw from all this. It just strikes me that
there are enough little weirdnesses to make me wonder if something is going on
that we’re missing. I can’t imagine what it might be, since the basic
epidemiology of pandemics is reasonably well understood. And yet._

Where's the conjecture? It lists observations and then declines to comment. If
anything, the article is asking the reader to challenge the observations.

------
dennis_jeeves
In addition to that list, here is one that I think is obvious to some people:
The numbers do not justify the panic/lock down.

------
bobmaxup
These bits are like ghost stories for the modern era

------
g_st_lt
Last time I checked, Sweden had more deaths than the US per capita. Their
strategy simply causes more deaths.

~~~
walterbell
Since they are going for herd immunity in a single phase, it is expected that
their rate will be higher. Their curve has started to plateau and they say
their strategy is working,
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-04-19/sweden-
sa...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-04-19/sweden-says-
controversial-covid-19-strategy-is-proving-effective)

~~~
cthalupa
Though, as that article points out:

1) It's too early to say for sure if it even actually has worked

2) The Swedes are actually staying home and social distancing.

Even if it ultimately does work out for them, that doesn't mean they made the
right decision with the data they had. Sometimes people gamble on a long shot
and get lucky.

~~~
walterbell
1) This is also true for some US states which are not yet reopening.

2) The Swedes avoided a complete shutdown of their economy. There is
similarity between their approach and countries/states which are now
reopening, i.e. social distancing and a subset of industry WFH.

